

Alex from Target: The Other Side of Fame - minimaxir
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/13/style/alex-from-target-the-other-side-of-fame.html

======
dwild
I'm really curious to know how it would have evolved if it was a picture of a
girl.

~~~
waterlesscloud
Wow, so someone took a total creepshot of him and posted it on Tumblr, then
some girl in England tweets it, and then he's on Ellen?

People, it's a creepshot. No consent. Creepy. Ugh.

------
twombly
Is there some kind of distinction between fame and recognizability? I wouldn't
consider Alex from Target famous, but he isn't exactly a stranger. I think we
need to carve out more definitions for fame; something more than either famous
or not.

------
coldcode
The internet is full of people with no apparent life. Think of all the people
here on HN who are desperate for their startup to get noticed somehow and here
is someone who did nothing but got nearly a million followers. What a strange
world we live in.

~~~
Zikes
They're teenagers. They're not supposed to have a "life" yet.

